# Supprimer l'application Mail



## ev2665 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Outlook (Mac office 11) sous Mac OS X Lion.
Comment supprimer l'application Mail ou annuler son lancement par défaut dès que l'on clique sur une adresse email, et lancer à la place Outlook. 
Glisser tout simplement l'application Mail dans la poubelle est refusé sous prétexte que Mac OS X le requiert.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Essaie Mail / Préférences / Générales : logiciel de courrier par défaut.


Et ne supprime pas Mail


----------



## Aliboron (6 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Essaie Mail / Préférences / Générales : logiciel de courrier par défaut.


Ou encore Outlook / Préférences / Général > "Utiliser par défaut". Il ne faut toutefois pas perdre de vue que pour certaines fonctions liées au système (par exemple pour l'envoi de photos directement dans iPhoto) c'est Mail qui sera utilisé, quoi qu'on ait choisi.



Sly54 a dit:


> Et ne supprime pas Mail


Eh oui, justement pour cela (entre autres). De toute façon, il n'est jamais conseillé de supprimer des logiciels installés d'origine sur la machine.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron aussi) : _
*Ceci dit, il est ici question de logiciels de messagerie et de leurs fonctionnement et réglages. Donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## recifaliste (7 Mars 2012)

bonjour,

depuis lion, il n est plus possible de supprimé l application mail.

information receuilli aupres d apple alors que je cherchais a supprimé Iphoto au profit de aperture...

bonne continuation.


----------



## ev2665 (10 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour avoir pris la peine de répondre à ma question idiote.
J'ai pu paramétrer Outlook par défaut et ne suis plus encombrée par Mail.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

